# Do You Need Fish Stocking Help?



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi,

If anybody needs help stocking there tank or adding other fish I can help? You can PM or post this on the thread the follow:
* Freshwater or Saltwater
*Size Tank
*Picture of Tank
*Current Fish(if adding fish)
*Live Plants(if needed)
*Water Levels(Hardness, Ph, Nitrate, Nitrite, Ammonia, Chloramines, and Chlorine)

~Bacon Is Good


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a question for you: Why do you think this guy should only keep one Tang in an 8' 180 tank? What rule are you following here?

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-fish/180-tank-stocking-105203/page2/#post1136797


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Bacon Is Good said:


> Hi,
> 
> If anybody needs help stocking there tank or adding other fish I can help? You can PM or post this on the thread the follow:
> * Freshwater or Saltwater
> ...


 What happened to the all important water issues? Calcium, Salinity, Alkalinity, Magnesium?


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

I said he shouldn`t keep two different types of tangs not only one tang.

And I posted this fast so thanks for pointing that out, I will fix it soon.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Bacon Is Good said:


> I said he shouldn`t keep two different types of tangs not only one tang.
> 
> And I posted this fast so thanks for pointing that out, I will fix it soon.


He shoudn't keep 2 different types of Tangs? ?? Ok, now you have me lost, thats the same as he should only keep one Tang.


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

He can have 3 tangs but only 3 powder or 3 yellow.


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi,

If anybody needs help stocking there tank or adding other fish I can help? You can PM or post this on the thread the follow:
* Freshwater or Saltwater
*Size Tank
*Picture of Tank
*Current Fish(if adding fish)
*Live Plants(if needed)
*Water Levels(Hardness, Ph, Nitrate, Nitrite, Ammonia, Chloramines,Calcium, Salinity, Alkalinity, Magnesium, and Chlorine)

~Bacon Is Good


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Bacon Is Good said:


> He can have 3 tangs but only 3 powder or 3 yellow.


 Absolutely not. You should never keep the same Tang in a tank this small. They will kill each other, especially the PBT, they are territorial about their Algae areas. THey should only be kept in groups in very large systems. 
And in my opinion, I have a 8' tank, and have many Tangs, none of which are of the same type.
Vlamingi, Sailfin, Blue Hippo, Scopus, Tennent, Mimic, Yellow Eye Kole. I don't think you have enough knowledge about SW fish to advise anyone on stocking lists. JMO though.


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Why are you hatin.

I have had people ask me this question before and I gave them this same info and it turned out fine.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I really don't think it turned out well. And bad advice kills fish. This hobby cost enough to begin with, without having someone who doens't know what they are doing giving bad advice and costing more.


----------



## Stingray81 (Jun 21, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> I really don't think it turned out well. And bad advice kills fish. This hobby cost enough to begin with, without having someone who doens't know what they are doing giving bad advice and costing more.


TRUE THAT!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

